# Cairo airport to Porto Sokhna



## shaks (Oct 29, 2012)

We ( 4 adults and one teen ) will be arriving in Cairo airport with a lot of luggage. Our rental car will not big enough to accommodate us and the suitcases. Is there buses going from the airport to Sokhna ? Thanks


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Maybe you can ask the Cairo airport shuttle bus? Transportation in Egypt Cairo Airport Shuttle Bus Taxi and limousine services and tourist hurghada sharm el sheikh Transfers :


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

But do take care - you need to choose a company / someone very reliable or else you will never see your luggage again!!


----------



## shaks (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks ! Change of plans. We will travel all of us to Sokhna in the car and leave all non essential luggage in our flat in tagamon . Hubby, will have to come back to Cairo a few days after we arrive and he will bring the rest of the luggage, plus I have just sent a massive suitcase to Sokhna with a friend. Thanks


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Renting a large van or mini-bus is quite cheap these days, another option.


----------

